

2014 ACM-ICPC World Finals – Problems - mzl
https://icpc.kattis.com/problems

======
mzl
Problem-set PDF:
[http://icpc.baylor.edu/download/worldfinals/problems/icpc201...](http://icpc.baylor.edu/download/worldfinals/problems/icpc2014.pdf)

~~~
curiousDog
Do you know if an editorial/discussion on solutions is posted somewhere?

~~~
mzl
During the live broadcast, there was some discussion on the problems. ICPCNews
uploaded clips for all the problems to Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ICPCNews/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/ICPCNews/videos)

------
serhanbaker
Scoreboard:
[http://static.kattis.com/icpc/wf2014/](http://static.kattis.com/icpc/wf2014/)

